# Dennis, Courtney etc livestream



## erwin123 (9 Apr 2022)

Dennis, Courtney, livestreaming this Sunday


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (9 Apr 2022)

Cool 😎 

Any particular topics @Courtneybst ?


----------



## Courtneybst (9 Apr 2022)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Cool 😎
> 
> Any particular topics @Courtneybst ?


We like to keep it quite casual but if you or anyone else has any questions for Dennis let me know and I'll ask him!


----------



## Courtneybst (10 Apr 2022)

The stream will happen at 1:30pm GMT. 

There was a little timezone confusion!


----------



## Garuf (10 Apr 2022)

You can ask him if I can have some free stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Courtneybst (10 Apr 2022)

If anyone didn't get to tune in, here's the link to watch it back in your own time.

It's 2 hours long! It definitely didn't feel that way though. I learnt a lot from Dennis in that short time.


----------



## JoshP12 (11 Apr 2022)

Recent activity on the forum for my brain on lean dosing … 

He mentions APT zero being the easiest … in the vein of our lean dosing vs rich threads lately.

He also mentions his buce having roots in substrate when he lean doses the tank in the background.

Even when we listen to them discuss lean dosing, they are talking about what goes in the water from us. 

One of the smartest was “would you use epiphytes in a lean dosing tank” — that guy knows what he’s doing. 

Thank you for the live stream - was lovely.


----------



## PARAGUAY (11 Apr 2022)

I missed it so thanks putting it up🙂


----------

